# Today's the day!



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello everyone, just killing time as in about an hour I'm off to the clinic. Hubby just rang me to say his swimmers were delivered safely!!! 
Quite funny, for the cleaning process we read that they use a centrifugal spinner!!! So he said they were off to the magic roundabout!! Will have to call the baby dougal if it works!!!
I've been on puregon days 3-10 (normally I would have gone in for a scan on day 10 but that fell on a sunday so had the scan on day 11 ie monday this week) Had an HCG injection yesterday morning at 7am.
I'm very lucky as I live in France and all my treatment including meds is 100% free until my 43rd birthday (April 2011) I was horrified when I saw the price of Puregon not to mention how much it costs for the IUI itself (IVF is even more shocking!)
The doc says we'll try a few goes at IUI and if it doesn't work it's IVF. Already done 3 rounds of clomid but no luck.
Feel quite alone in all this, don't really want to talk to my friends back in UK because I get the impression some disapprove because of my age and others I'm sure are saying behind my back the "shouldn't have left it so long" mantra! I gave up when one friend just point blank ignored me every time I mentioned anything to do with me going for a scan or having to take clomid/ injections etc!

Didn't meet my hubby until 2000, then it was a whirlwind, he asked me to marry him in the sept, by the march 2001 we were moving to france, by the end of that year he was made redundant! Then 3 years of unemployment scratching around for enough temp work to pay the rent. Finally got married and he got a permanent good job so it's taken quite a while to get stable enough to even consider having kids! Then when we were ready we started trying... and guess what! Nothing!!!  
Sorry... rambling!! Think I'm actually more nervous about this than I realised!!!!
Good luck to all of you, it's brilliant to see the posts when someone is luck enough to get a BFP! Gives everyone hope!!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

All the best of luck for today, don't get too stressed, its quite painless


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope that your IUI goes well and you don't have to worry about what next. Great that you get free tx! 

bingbong x


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wishing you all the best for today


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks girls, wasn't bad at all. In fact it was done so quickly I barely had time to blink!! 
I was surprised that the swimmers seemed to be in a little syringe. I was expecting a catheter to be inserted and more liquid injected via a tube but they just inserted the syringe, I imagine it was inserted past my cervix but as I say it all happened so quickly I can't be sure of exactly how it was done!
Ah well, lets hope it works.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

glad to hear it went well, i think the insemination itself is always a bit of an anti climax after all the drugs and scans it takes to get to that point.
here's hoping you get a lovely result at the end of your two week wait


----------

